# Log4j problem



## jule37 (28. Jan 2010)

hallo liebe leute,

ich hoffe jemand von euch kann mir hier einen tip geben, ich verzweifle gerade.

und zwar brauche ich unbedingt mein log4j, was gestern noch tadellos lief. heute hat mir eclipse das properties file zerschossen, also habe ich einfach ein neues angelegt (hatte es leider nicht versioniert). allerdings wird das neue properties file anscheinend nicht mehr eingelesen. log4j meckert immer 


```
log4j:WARN No appenders could be found for logger (org.apache.commons.httpclient.HttpClient)
```

mein log4j.properties file sieht so aus:


```
# set the root logger level to DEBUG and its only appender to stdout
log4j.rootLogger=DEBUG, stdout

# stdout is set to be a ConsoleAppender
log4j.appender.stdout=org.apache.log4j.ConsoleAppender

# stdout uses PatternLayout
log4j.appender.stdout.layout=org.apache.log4j.PatternLayout
log4j.appender.stdout.layout.ConversionPattern=%5p %c (%F:%L) - %m%n
```

sollte doch eigentlich alles klar sein damit, daran wird es wohl kaum liegen.

hat irgendwer eine ahnung, woran das liegen kann?

gruß & danke


----------



## Marco13 (31. Jan 2010)

Da noch niemand geantwortet hat, zumindest mal ein Link zu [newbie] Logger Appender (oder allgemeiner der Hinweis darauf, dass man bei einer Websuche nach der Fehlermeldung einige Ergebnisse bekommt) ... wobei du wahrscheinlich selbst schon so schlau warst


----------



## jule37 (31. Jan 2010)

hallo,

ja danke für die antwort. ich hab das problem inzwischen gelöst und bloß vergessen es hier einzutragen. danke trotzdem


----------



## maki (31. Jan 2010)

Klick doch auf den erledigt Button, sonst machen sich die Leute hier sorgen und eilen zu Hilfe


----------



## Marco13 (1. Feb 2010)

Zu erwähnen, wie die Lösung denn lautete, ist in solchen Fällen auch nicht verkehrt....


----------



## TJava (4. Apr 2011)

Das wäre wirklich nicht schlecht da ich vor dem selben Problem stehe.
Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## maki (4. Apr 2011)

Beschreibe doch dein Problem inkl. Fehlermeldung und etwaiger Logausgaben einfach mal, so viel wird das ja wohl nicht sein


----------



## SlaterB (4. Apr 2011)

das wäre dann ja auch in einem neueren Thema besser aufgehoben,
wenn es aber wirklich exakt die Originalfrage ist, dann fehlt hier einfach die Lösung


----------

